# Wyoming Bison Tag



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

So, I just found out I drew the Wyoming Bison Bull tag, area 2, which is by Jackson!! Holy Cow, I never draw these things. If anyone has any experience hunting this area and is willing to give advice, I would greatly appreciate it. I'm going to start doing all my research now as this is a once in a lifetime hunt!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like fun


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

My dad had tag couple years ago. He got on refuge opening day. Almost got one with a bow in the archery only section. Ended up getting one with rifle about 30 minutes later. Called tag and drag. Best $100 he's ever spent if you ask me.
Do you have specific questions?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

After 34 years applying, I finally got one!!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> After 34 years applying, I finally got one!!!!


Congrats, so when do I come over and pick up my buffalo jerky? :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Congrats, so when do I come over and pick up my buffalo jerky? :grin:


We're gonna party like it's 1999!! This old ******* is pretty jacked up.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> We're gonna party like it's 1999!! This old ******* is pretty jacked up.
> 
> .


Are you going old school and getting a Sharps to hunt with?:shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Goob! That is fantastic. I bet there are some great recipes out there for bison guts.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Geez Goob! That is fantastic. I bet there are some great recipes out there for bison guts.


Lol


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Top- Good luck! Have the "tag and drag" services on speed-dial. Should be a good time for you.

Goob- So, do you want to trade a little bison for some moose? I hope to be passing through Evanston, on my way back to Utah, with a dead WY bull moose in the back of the truck. I look forward to your bison "head-cheese" recipe along with the sinew ties for the roasts. Sweet tag you guys have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Top- Good luck! Have the "tag and drag" services on speed-dial. Should be a good time for you.
> 
> Goob- So, do you want to trade a little bison for some moose? I hope to be passing through Evanston, on my way back to Utah, with a dead WY bull moose in the back of the truck. I look forward to your bison "head-cheese" recipe along with the sinew ties for the roasts. Sweet tag you guys have.


What moose area did you draw?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Geez Goob! That is fantastic. I bet there are some great recipes out there for bison guts.


If I get one I will cherish the tongue. The ******* Anglos killed hundreds of thousands of bison for their tongues; left the rest to rot. Geezus they coulda least saved a little liver.......uh....I should have enough liver to get me thru this decade.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats! When is your hunt?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Congrats! When is your hunt?


August 15, 2014 thru January 18, 2015.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> August 15, 2014 thru January 18, 2015.
> 
> .


 Holy crap! They don't give you much time to hunt do they?:mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So a new Sharps Rifle is in order I presume?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So a new Sharps Rifle is in order I presume?


I wanna do my .460 S&W cannon thingie.

Usually I just close my eyes and pull the trigger with the darn thing. Sometimes I'll peek, but man, there's a lotta fire and smoke. Now that I have these awlful cataracts I'm gonna practice with my eyes open.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rumor has it one bison tongue will do 3 pints of pickled tongue. I'm pretty excited.


******* Cowboys, many of which were from Wyoming, slaughtered thousands, perhaps billions, of bison just for their tongues...............uh.......have I told this story before?

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Rumor has it one bison tongue will do 3 pints of pickled tongue. I'm pretty excited.
> 
> ******* Cowboys, many of which were from Wyoming, slaughtered thousands, perhaps billions, of bison just for their tongues...............uh.......have I told this story before?
> 
> .


Shoot Goob. I just figured you were along side Bill Cody, George Custer and the Grand Duke for their bison hunt!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just found out on the UWN that all North American bison are not pure bred. I'm heart-broken (is heart-broken hyphenated?) 

My bison tag says "Wild Bison" Can bison with Holstein DNA be wild?

I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It says "wild bison." Not "Genetically pure Bison bison." 

So the wild just means it doesn't have an ear tag or brand. You should be good. But if it does have a little Holstein in there, the liver might have better flavor. Just sayin'. Don't know what you don't know yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> It says "wild bison." Not "Genetically pure Bison bison."
> 
> So the wild just means it doesn't have an ear tag or brand. You should be good. But if it does have a little Holstein in there, the liver might have better flavor. Just sayin'. Don't know what you don't know yet.


Oh, OK, thanks, I feel better now.

uh..are you just sayin that to get on the top of the page?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WY Bison hunting is really complicated. Now I see why the season 5 months long.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Top- Good luck! Have the "tag and drag" services on speed-dial. Should be a good time for you.
> 
> Goob- So, do you want to trade a little bison for some moose? I hope to be passing through Evanston, on my way back to Utah, with a dead WY bull moose in the back of the truck. I look forward to your bison "head-cheese" recipe along with the sinew ties for the roasts. Sweet tag you guys have.


Thanks Packout, a trade would be fine. Hey, if you need some help getting yer moose out give me a shout.

.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Areas the Boone and Crockett consider for trophy status
*Alaska *
1. Copper River 
2. Delta Junction 
3. Farewell
*Arizona*
1. House Rock Valley Herd - Coconino County
2. Ryamond Wildlife Area - Coconino County
*Montana*
1. Area adjacent to Yellowstone National Park - Park County
2. Portions of Crow Indian Reservation 
*South Dakota*
1. Custer State Park
*Utah*
1. Antelope Island - Davis County
2. Henery Mountains - Garfield, Wayne, and San Juan Counties
3. Uintah and Ouray Indian Reservation
*Wyoming*
1. Area adjacent to Yellowstone National Park - Teton County
*Alberta*
1. Northern*British Columbia*
1. Pink Mountain*Northwest Territories*
1. Mackenzie Bison Sanctuary*Yukon Territory*
1. Aishihik Wood Bison Herd

I hope that in these areas they will still be edible without some certified Black Angus genes in them.

Good luck you two and I may be asking to pick your brain Goob on the right way to remove the tongue from a bison.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Congrats, so when do I come over and pick up my buffalo jerky? :grin:


I'll let you know LL. We can sit down and have coffee, share stories about Louisiana. I spent a fair amount of my career in gas and oil working in Louisiana. :smile:

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm REALLY surprised B&C will consider bison shot off Antelope Island. I thought only SCI would consider them since it is a managed livestock herd. Same thing with the Custer State Park herd in South Dakota. But that is what their website says. Huh.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lifes short said:


> Areas the Boone and Crockett consider for trophy status
> *Alaska *
> 1. Copper River
> 2. Delta Junction
> ...


That's interesting, thanks.

I've removed tongues from cows, hogs, goats, antelope, deer, elk and moose but never a bison. It can't be any different than a cow. The trick is to disengage the lower jaw tendon/muscle way up alongside the ear without cutting yourself. A large and sober companion, one small bottle jack, and a medium-sized axe are helpful.

It's been said that I wrote the book on tongue removal.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm REALLY surprised B&C will consider bison shot off Antelope Island. I thought only SCI would consider them since it is a managed livestock herd. Same thing with the Custer State Park herd in South Dakota. But that is what their website says. Huh.


Mrs Goob and I took a backpacking trip on our honeymoon in South Dakota's Badlands National Park. The weather was nice so we slept on the ground, no tent. Bison, just a few feet away, woke us up in the morning.

Uh...it's a great story and I probably coulda told it better, embellished some.

I just can't believe this didn't get me to the top of the page.


----------

